# Honey Harvest stop gap failure



## vdotmatrix (Apr 5, 2014)

Our honey harvest early on looked so promising and I got a little ****y. I had solid boxes of honey going into April then the rains lasted for 3 weeks straight. My bees ate a lot of my honey harvest. I have many frames of honey and many that is not capped and from experience they won't get capped now in june. At this point I want to maximize honey recovery.

I will have frames with solid honey and then 10-20% uncapped total both sides...they say I can take that....(oh I will)

So with frames with lets say 60-70% capped and the rest nectar I was thinking if anyone could tell me if it would be a good idea to place these frames in an extractor without uncapping the honey to remove the nectar. clean out the extractor, uncap the frames and then extract the honey....

Problems I can see if I would have frames wet with nectar that could possibly contaminate my harvest...

Disappointing at this stage in the game with all the work we put in to raising bees for a poorish honey harvest.....

any ideas?


----------



## rolftonbees (Jul 10, 2014)

Try moving the uncapped honey to a strong hive with a super or more of capped honey. 

If you have a hive thst is still bringing it in they will cap it.


----------

